# Smoking (Frozen) Wings



## bpinmi (May 25, 2019)

Invited all the fellas in the neighborhood over for wings tonight. I bought several 5lb bags of frozen jumbo wings from GFS. Around 9am this morning I took them out of the freezer and opened the bags, dumped some brine solution in and put them in the fridge. 
Just checked them and they still seem frozen. 
a.) can you smoke wings that aren't all the way thawed?
b.) what's the safest quickest way to thaw these bad boys out? 

Planning to put them on the WSM in about 4 hours for about a 90 minute cook.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 25, 2019)

If the bags are air tight, you can run the whole bag under some cold water in the sink.  Turn the bag every so often, and you will be surprised at how quickly they will thaw.  Or, you can fill the sink with cold water, and dunk the bag in there.  Just make sure the bag can't let any water in.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 15, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> If the bags are air tight, you can run the whole bag under some cold water in the sink.  Turn the bag every so often, and you will be surprised at how quickly they will thaw.  Or, you can fill the sink with cold water, and dunk the bag in there.  Just make sure the bag can't let any water in.



Fastest way to defrost just about any meat, keep it in the sealed package and get it in some room temp water.  I was responsible for the Thanksgiving turkey last year.  Took a frozen 21lb bird, put it in a pot of water overnight next to the HVAC vent in the kitchen, and it was defrosted overnight.    Just make sure to put a weight or something on the meat to make sure it stays submersed in the water for the best results.


----------



## NoobNoob (Sep 17, 2019)

Definitely wouldn’t smoke them frozen and I don’t think they’ll do much with the brine when frozen either. I also like the water trick, I do it with fish all the time. I usually freeze the filets completely covered in water in gallon ziplocks so they’re literally an ice block. 20 minutes in the sink and I can start pulling them apart.


----------

